# rabbit reaction



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

quick question if your walking through the woods at a fast pace will a rabbit sit still till you pass or just what will they do any advice would be greatly apreciated


----------



## da coon (Dec 17, 2007)

usally sit stiil unless you look at them or turn quickly at them


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

If you watch them out of the corner of your eye as you pass them, I would swear I have seen them pick a booger, and then flick it at me.. J/K.

If you are moving away from them they will usually sit perfectly still and not move. If you are moving towards them they will still freeze unless you get really close at which point they will bolt.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Some times you almost have to step on them to move them. I had one last weekend. 2 guys walked within 5 feet of this one rabbit. The third guy finally saw him and flushed him out. In an area where we hunt we have a good size brush pile. We pretty much get a bunny out of it every time. It's not big but you actually have to get someone on top of it and jump up and down to get one out. The pile is only about 2 foot high and about 30 foot accross. Now, 2 weekends ago we didn't see any for a while until we realized they were taking off long before we got there. That's why they call it hunting, I guess.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It depends on how many times I've shot at them on previous encounters :lol: . Most rabbits I see sit still untill I stop and look at 'em, but I've seen some that I've shot at before and they take off well before I could shoot. I've seen a few rabbits out on my uncles farm that have had holes in their ears from past seasons. Those ones are gone before I get within 40 or 50 yards of 'em.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If you walk a few paces and stop, then sometimes they'll take off thinking that you spotted them. It's good to take 3-5 paces and stop, then repeat...

Scatterguns help with that...


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

stop n' go in a zig zag pattern. gets them every time 8) :sniper:


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it also depends on the age of the rabbits. I've found that the older ones will spook a lot easier than the real young ones. When they're really young you can almost walk up and grab them they're so dumb. I've actually killed one with a bayonet when I was about 12 years old.. ha ha..


----------

